# Cherry blossoms



## shortpants

Hi, haven't shared in a while. I was playing around with PP, I almost never edit this heavily or go for the vintage looks, but kind of liked these. Shot with a 85mm 1.8 I just got and was taking for a test drive.


----------



## Joel_W

Good luck with your new lens. 

Pic. #1 really doesn't seem to have a central point of interest, as you just seem to wander around the whole picture. Picture two is way over processed. The branches are purple, and they take up way too much of the foreground. There is one branch that starts on the left and runs right up to the middle of the picture, which just ruins your composition.


----------



## shortpants

Thanks for commenting, agree about the blurry branch in #2.


----------

